# Bird eating centipede



## danread (Aug 21, 2006)

I found this on youtube. Although i don't overly approve of feeding vertebrates to inverts, and other than the music, and the fact it's obviously staged, it's a pretty interesting video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4IgtYigFlw&mode=related&search=

and another one vs. a tarantula

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOdBYlDJJh4


----------



## danread (Aug 21, 2006)

another one, this time the table has been turned...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0TvhiEwYe4&mode=related&search=


----------



## Bryan91901 (Aug 21, 2006)

crazy vids...dang that guy IMO wasted that pede in the second vid though   nevertheless those vids are very very interesting


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice pede coloration on the first video, subpinipes de hanni and what more?


----------



## Tarantula (Aug 21, 2006)

Found this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0TvhiEwYe4&mode=related&search=

This time the centipedes werent that lucky..


----------



## Tarantula (Aug 21, 2006)

Also found this! <edit>!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY7RgyAvNbU&mode=related&search=


----------



## xgrafcorex (Aug 21, 2006)

dan posted the first one ;P  and the second one  

crazy videos...i saw the one with the b albopilosum on tv ..but i had never seen the others.  

this is an insane one! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJiHDqE7cbo

its from david attenboroughs life in the undergrowth.  if you get a chance, watch that video!! its full of cool footage like that.  i recommend his other videos too..even though i've only seen one of the others so far.


----------



## 236260 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm curious as to how the bird video was staged. It had to take place in an enclosure. Why did the bird just sit there? Other than a mild curiosity over the staging technique, I found the "suspense building repetition" of the same five seconds of footege to be annoying.

I wonder how often this happens in the wild?


----------



## danread (Aug 21, 2006)

236260 said:
			
		

> I wonder how often this happens in the wild?


I would've thought the chances of a pede eating a healthy adult bird is pretty low, especially in the manner shown in the clip. Since i've seen clips of pedes climbing trees before, it's not unlikely that bird chicks whilst stil in the nest could be a feature on centipede diet.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't belive the color on that pedes legs.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 22, 2006)

The member who actually took the scorpion video has posted it before, that centipede was a local wild caught species.  The one in the bird video looks just like one of mine.


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 22, 2006)

dude the music was sick to..perfect for the vids


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 22, 2006)

CopperInMyVeins said:
			
		

> The one in the bird video looks just like one of mine.


And where come it from?

Cheers
Carles


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 22, 2006)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> And where come it from?
> 
> Cheers
> Carles


Vietnam, just seems like some of them have brighter legs than others, also, that camera seems to be distorting the color a bit.  I've posted a lot of this guy by now.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Aug 22, 2006)

that was a part of "Killer Instinct" of Robert Bredell, and they says it was in Thailand, but i strongly suspect it's a set up


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 22, 2006)

CopperInMyVeins said:
			
		

> Vietnam, just seems like some of them have brighter legs than others, also, that camera seems to be distorting the color a bit.  I've posted a lot of this guy by now.


Yes Coper, but i'm asking for pink/magenta leg subspinepes. Your are orange, and this colorform comes from Thiailand, china and vietnam. Maybe this colorform is just a optical cam distorsion...who knows...

Cheers
Carles


----------



## arachnoid (Aug 22, 2006)

*Ultimate Invert Predator*

I don't care what the T. blondi guys say, you just can't compare an active forager to an ambush predator.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Aug 25, 2006)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> Yes Coper, but i'm asking for pink/magenta leg subspinepes. Your are orange, and this colorform comes from Thiailand, china and vietnam. Maybe this colorform is just a optical cam distorsion...who knows...
> 
> Cheers
> Carles


I think the color is just distorted by the video camera, otherwise it looks just like my "Vietnam", and a camera that's a little off could easily make bright orange into magenta.


----------



## Steven Gielis (Aug 25, 2006)

Scientist are very interested in the hunting behaviour off giant centipedes and other big inverts. Because they tought that these animals just grapt the prey which was passing by. But it seems that these animals are more intelligent as thought before. The video of David Attenborough clearly shows that the centipede knows where he can find his quality lunch. The fishing spider Ancylometes is also a good example. It goes for the fish in stead of an easier but less quality lunch of an invertebrate.


----------

